

Why IoT Needs a PHP (A Tour of AllJoyn) - tkellogg
http://www.iotworld.com/author.asp?section_id=3224&doc_id=563008&

======
jamesbritt
I do not understand why things need to talk AllJoyn instead of talking CoAP or
MQTT.

If AllJoyn is solving a problem that using CoAP or MQTT does not, then great,
but it won't be a PHP unless it's completely opensource and I can run every
part of it on my own machines.

This may be the case, though it isn't clear if this covers all the required
software

[https://git.allseenalliance.org/gerrit/#/admin/projects/](https://git.allseenalliance.org/gerrit/#/admin/projects/)

The AllJoyn site doesn't seem to have any obvious links for installing and
running the whole thing on for yourself.

